# استفسار ممن لديه خبرة في مجال البولي ايثيلين polyethylene ؟



## حسام86 (28 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
لدى خط fire fighting وهو من مادة polyethylene ضغط عال 25 pn بار
يجب أن أقوم بعملية اللحام (الوصل ) عن طريق وصلة ال coupling 
إن الوصلة تحوي شريطين لل باركود أحدهما لونها أبيض وعليه الباركود فقط والثاني لونها أصفر وكتب عليه preheat 
السؤال عند عملية الوصل أي شريط كود بار يستخدم أولاً هل اللذي لونه أصفر أو العادي( اللون الأصفر كتب عليه preheat)
وعند اللحام هل يجب وصل القطبين من جهة واحدة أو من جهتين عند كل عملية لحام لأن كل جهة لها قطبين على وصلة ال coupling 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام86 (5 مايو 2015)

؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 مايو 2015)

حسام86 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدى خط fire fighting وهو من مادة polyethylene ضغط عال 25 pn بار
> يجب أن أقوم بعملية اللحام (الوصل ) عن طريق وصلة ال coupling
> إن الوصلة تحوي شريطين لل باركود أحدهما لونها أبيض وعليه الباركود فقط والثاني لونها أصفر وكتب عليه preheat
> ...


السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح اذا امكن ان توضح اكثر او تبعث صور للحالة لديك.
فحسب معرفتي في تنفيذ انابيب HDPE pipe هناك طريقتين للتفيذ

 electrofusion Coupler HDPE PIPE FITTINGS
* HDPE PIPE JOINTING by BUTT FUSION Welding*

وللمزيد اليك هذه الافلام التي توضح الطريقتين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0mBVA_VTz4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ciRp2kMsQY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lSBuqr6QQM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv52b3lDFj8


----------

